# Maverick master angler.



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Also am wonderin the same q's about 18 redfisher. Would I be better off with trying to find a hull to fit a 150 vmax?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I had an 1992 Redfisher with a 115 Yamaha....perfect combination of weight & power.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Coos- it doesn't appear that you are getting what others are telling you.

Let's spell it out: in order to go as fast as you want safely you need a v-hull and v-hull will draft more than you want so that is not an option.

Now you want to buy an engine and strap it on a too small of a hull in order to get the speed you want. This is not safe and you might want to check the rules of the tournaments because they all require you to have insurance and if your boat has a max capacity of 150hp and you strap a 200hp on it you will not get insurance.

Strap a motor that is overpowered for a hull and have an accident your mom will be paying forever because the attorneys will destroy you.

Bottom line is look at the other boats on tour and get what they are using. What you want is only a dream or the other anglers would be using it. Another thought is to enter a tournament and win yourself a boat.

Remember that every post you make is on your computer forever and IF you cause an injury your posts will show intent with your blatent disreard for the rules. 

I am not your dad but I see the danger in where you are heading and feel it needs to be spelled out. Slow down and return alive.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Duck nut, I do appreciate your concern. And I am fine with a v hull I just don't want to draft more than 13-14inches. So what I come out of your post thinking is a 150 will be much better because it will still go decently fast but not be over the hp rating. And that leaves me with the choice of a old hewes redfisher or old maverick. Both of these boats should be atleast mid 50's with 150hp right?


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Nut has it right, a little slower will get you a LOT MORE FISHING over a lifetime. I've been over 100mph in a boat BUT, it was NOT in a fishing boat. Speed on water is TOTALLY different on water than on land!! Stay safe & good luck on your project!!


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

just go get a bass boat they are fast ride good and most draft around 12 end of story


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

To answer your question, 5-6k might get you a Hewes or Maverick... without a floor  Jokes aside, the older ones normally either go packaged in the 8-10k range or needing a full restore with beater trailer for 4-6k. That also means they have no controls, electrical, console etc etc.. Your price range is still out of reach IMHO. Just buy a packaged bmt and call it done.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Great info here. The only problem I see with buying a BMT is the prices are outrageous for a decent flats boat. There is a good deal on a flats and bay 18 with 150 vmax, but I don't have enough money at the time. What is the f&b 18 rated for and would it be a good boat in my price range?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

If you can get a flats and bay anywhere near your price range with motor than I would go with it. Just the Hewes or Maverick name alone is worth 5k. Even it is sitting in someone's front yard rotting with a oak tree growing through the center of it ;D


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

If you don't have a lot of money a 150 hp engine is going to cost a lot to repair and fuel. You are better off with a newer boat that has a newer engine with less horsepower. Running fast from spot to spot will not make you a better fisherman.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here ya go Coos. Not going to hit 50 mph but close enough and shallow draft..

http://spacecoast.craigslist.org/boa/3760211591.html


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't forget that one of these boats sitting 10" in the 12" water column in not going to get on plane. You are going to need another 10-12" to get on plane and then you still will be tearing up the bottom with prop wash.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

IMHO 40mph is more then adequate for a flats boat fishing tournaments. I know that you are wanting those higher speeds but I honestly think you are concentrating way to hard on something that will not help you win more tournaments. It's so much more then having a fast boat. I'll take draft and the abilitiy to be stealthy any day over speed. What is going to end up happening with the setup you are wanting to run is a lot of cost overall and prop wash out and torn up grass beds from running through water that the boat has no business being in. You are gonna need close to 3 ft or so to jump a boat with that much motor on plane. You can achieve this with less if you add trim tabs and a jack plate. The more you pile on up goes your cost. You are going to spend a good amount of money to accomplish your goal. I would get a decent boat that runs mid to high 30's with good draft, stable ride and call it a day!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think the older lappy Redfishers were only rated for 135hp?


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Trust me fishinferreds, speed is important in my book. In some tournaments we have a 75 mile run back to our home. That's why I need a fast boat, incase my partners boat goes out, i also like being able to fish wherever i want in a day. Also I never pole anyway so that's not a concern. I can put my minimum speed down to about 52 if that will help find a boat, but that's as low as I can go.


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

18 ft actioncraft with a 150 anything will haul ass. Mid 50s to maybe 60. Solid hull great live well big release well. I've been running that rig forever with no real problems. I swapped for a 115 yammi for gas but I would go back to a 150 if I ran into one. Don't listen to anyone who says fast isn't fun. They're just old.  just don't be dumb n don't tear the flats up. Good luck in your search. I'll keep an eye out for you


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> Trust me fishinferreds, speed is important in my book. In some tournaments we have a 75 mile run back to our home. That's why I need a fast boat, incase my partners boat goes out, i also like being able to fish wherever i want in a day. Also I never pole anyway so that's not a concern.  I can put my minimum speed down to about 52 if that will help find a boat, but that's as low as I can go.


75 miles? Holy shit where are you going? I don't think I have ever ran more then 10 miles in a tournament. I don't know how the fishing is up in SC but here in the lagoon I could catch tournament winning redfish without ever going more then 5 miles from the ramp. If you are going with a fast boat and still want decent draft then forget about the bass boat and just go with a 18ft or so flats boat setup, with a jackplate and trim tabs you can still get on plane in decently shallow water without tearing everything in your path up. I don't really think a bass boat is a good option for you at this point. What is your budget as of now? That would help determine what boat someone could try to help you find.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah our slot is 15-23 and the 23's are a pain to find, so we almost always run back to beaufort since we know where they are. My budget is low 9k or less. But I won't even have the money for another couple months I'm just trying to decide what I want So when i get the money i already know what im looking for. I too think a 18 flatsboat would be better than a bass boat.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like you have some competition on finding the Mav ;D

http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/3757500879.html


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

And thank you rays fan. I like your logic!  keep the ideas coming guys. Believe it or not, all this advice is helping.


----------



## cchandler0409 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a Maverick Master Angler 18 with a 150 VMax and can hit 55 mph. It is an older boat ('99) and I picked it up for $10K.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

After further thought I could deal with mid40'a if the boat had a good on gas 4stroke...


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Find yourself a used Shipoke and you will be able to haul as much ass as you want, that hull will run 58 with a 130 2 stroke propped right and can handle a 150 if you really want to scare yourself. A Maverick Hewes or Action Craft will do the job also and be easier to find.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The dolphin backcountrys can be had for that money and fit your criteria very wel.
My friend picked one up with aluminum trailer, al l composite for $1500.
All he did was buff it and it looked great, fou nd a yamaha 115 2 stroke for $2000 and hes got a 50mph boat


----------



## sageman (Sep 8, 2011)

> Find yourself a used Shipoke and you will be able to haul as much ass as you want, that hull will run 58 with a 130 2 stroke propped right and can handle a 150 if you really want to scare yourself. A Maverick Hewes or Action Craft will do the job also and be easier to find.


Used Shipokes aren't too hard to find.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Title: Re: Caught in lighting storm.
> Post by coosawkane on Jul 30th, 2012 at 12:01pm
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Why I like sterling, not the shallowest floating, but will get you home at 60 mph in 3foot chop.


What about this one?


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

All the people that say a boat doesn't need to go fast just haven't had a fast boat  

Being able to move around at 50+ MPH really does open up your options when it comes to fishing.

It's also fun, which is why we're fishing in the first place.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you. I will add shipoke and dolphin to the search list. I would have a sterling 22xs but I'm saving that one for 5 years from now.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> All the people that say a boat doesn't need to go fast just haven't had a fast boat
> 
> Being able to move around at 50+ MPH really does open up your options when it comes to fishing.
> 
> It's also fun, which is why we're fishing in the first place.


Depends on where you're fishing. I had a 19' badass Glastron, I used for wakeboarding. It could do 60mph, but I rarely ever drove it over 40. Now I have a 14' skiff that only goes 28mph and I rarely go over 25. But I don't travel much farther than a couple miles from whatever ramp I load at. I don't see much fun in traveling extremely long distances at high rates of speed, when I could be poling and sight casting to fish. But then again, I don't think fishing tournaments is fun either. To each their own.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> > All the people that say a boat doesn't need to go fast just haven't had a fast boat
> >
> > Being able to move around at 50+ MPH really does open up your options when it comes to fishing.
> >
> ...


I shouldn't have said all people.

Your situation is a perfect example of not needing speed.

Myself and others sometimes have to cover 20-30 miles from flat to flat to do our sight fishing so speed is quite a necessity.

I agree about tournaments.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Tournaments suck. They are everything that fishing is not about. But this is still America the land of the free. For now anyway. I cringe everytime I see a wrapped logo riddle boat. With matching attire at the ramp. But as long as you are not a dickhead blowing up the flats. And burning the grass for your trophy and gas money. I guess its good. I would jump on that Release. Those are good boats for the money. And ride a chop well. The irony to me with these tourney guys. That run 100 miles to fish some secret spot. Is that if they took that time wasted travelling. And used it fishing the area near the ramp. They could probaly double thier catch. And have a better shot at catching that fatty upper slot fish. I live near Lake Murray. Its full of these guys running 70mph in thier $60k bass rigs. With a entire tackle shop stuffed in the 40 hatches. My uncle was just like this when he did tourneys. I swear he spent more time trying to decide on what lure to use than he did fishing. And he would chunk and grind all day long. That was more like work than fishing to me.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's what really happens in tournaments:

People with fast boats feel that they need to run, and invariably go 50 miles for fish. An hour there, an hour back, and they've eaten up 25% of their time to fish and $150 worth of gas.

People with shallow draft boats just know the fish are up that shallow creek or hiding in that 8" deep flat. They go shallow.

People who know how to fish do their research and go at a reasonable speed to where the fish are, and the fish are never really that far away or in water that can not be reached with a typical 16-22 ft boat.

Finally, tournament fishing is EXPENSIVE, no matter how you cut it. Entry fees, gear, gas, motels, time away from jobs and homes add up to big bucks. If you're struggling to afford a $10K boat, one season of serious tournament fishing will wipe you out. Don't be so foolish as to think you'll break even with prize money or that sponsors will carry you. The top 1/2% might make money, but it probably cost them a lot just to get there.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The banter is fun but remember the kid has to get out of highschool first.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not to worried about paying for the tourneys as we've already been doing them for 2 years. But yes, they can become pretty $$ if you don't win. That said. We win enough a year to break even.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

And like I said. I know how to fish very well( I put time in on the water ATLEAST 3x a week) but I still feel better about going home to fish because my fishin partner and I have completely patterned our fish and know what size fish certain schools hold, not to mention they are a lot less pressured than say charleston. Now this may be different if sc raised slot to 25 or 27 because you can catch all of those you want.


----------



## duggle (Mar 16, 2013)

I feel the need, the need for speed. Prefishing a tournament won't make a dimes worth of difference when you pull up to find your school already being fished by Joe Schmo with thirtyfive more horses than you.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Of course if Joe Schmo drew a number ahead of you and had 100 fewer horses, he might still beat you to the spot. Figured out a way to draw an early number?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Where I live, the guides rule the tournaments cause they fish alot more than 3 days a week. During their charters, leading up to the tourneys, they are really keeping an eye on the fish they plan on catching during the tournaments. The clients have no idea, and are never told there is fish to cast at. Then the guide takes them to fish he isn't concerned about them catching. My point is... speed isn't the real disadvantage, your lack of time on the water and your need for traveling great distances is. I spend 3 or more days a week on the water usually, and I can't keep a pulse on the fish like a guide who's out there 5-6 days every week can. 
Are the majority of the winners, of your tournaments, traveling those kinda distances? That seems completely insane to me.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> Where I live, the guides rule the tournaments cause they fish alot more than 3 days a week. During their charters, leading up to the tourneys, they are really keeping an eye on the fish they plan on catching during the tournaments. The clients have no idea, and are never told there is fish to cast at. Then the guide takes them to fish he isn't concerned about them catching. My point is... speed isn't the real disadvantage, your lack of time on the water and your need for traveling great distances is. I spend 3 or more days a week on the water usually, and I can't keep a pulse on the fish like a guide who's out there 5-6 days every week can.
> Are the majority of the winners, of your tournaments, traveling those kinda distances? That seems completely insane to me.


Amen to that... I was saying earlier I would never have to travel more then 5-7 miles in the lagoon to catch quality fish. Seems crazy talking about running those kinda distances. I agree with you 100% about the guides as I have several that are good friends.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha. My partner is a guide. And yes, sometimes the guys running long win, that's only 3 boats including us. In a tournament like say, savannah Georgia 90% of people will run back to hhi or beaufort to fish.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Haha. My partner is a guide. And yes, sometimes the guys running long win, that's only 3 boats including us.  In a tournament like say, savannah Georgia 90% of people will run back to hhi or beaufort to fish.


Well then, it doesn't really matter how many times you fish a week. And just being "a guide" doesn't necessarily mean he's good. Laugh all you want, but you're the one running 150 miles to catch puppy drum.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

He's not one of the bait and wait guides. He really makes sure the client has a great experience and catches lots of fish. Not that there's anything wrong with baiting and waiting sometimes its what the fish want.   We aren't going 150 miles to just catch puppy drum, that can be a accomplished running 1/2 mile. We are running 150 miles to catch 5lb 23 inch puppy drum


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> He's not one of the bait and wait guides. He really makes sure the client has a great experience and catches lots of fish. Not that there's anything wrong with baiting and waiting sometimes its what the fish want.   We aren't going 150 miles to just catch puppy drum, that can be a accomplished running 1/2 mile. We are running 150 miles to catch 5lb 23 inch puppy drum


That's cool, I didn't mean he was actually a bad guide. Just saying cause someone is a captain or guide doesn't make them good. I don't know your fishery and I'm just looking at it from my perspective, so whatever floats your extremely fast boat. I will say, the slot your area has for reds makes the most sense, though.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah I agree with you on the slot for maintaining the fishery. I just wish somehow tournaments could get some rule to allow 27's lol. Because normally we have to go through 20 25-30's to get 2 nice 23's. all that might change though if the slot was raised to 27? I really have no way of knowing I guess.


----------

